# Judges Comments!



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2003)

So far Jodi, Fire, and I are the judges for this event. This is a little journal for the judges to blab and figure stuff out as we go along. Also we will make some general comments about the comp. 

-i edited the official IM COMP....let the games begin thread to boldly state that participants must post full length pics or we cannot judge fairly.

-rock and ris your pics are perfect

-the ladies need to re-post full length pics please....before the 1st


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> -rock and ris your pics are perfect



Does this mean no one else should post in here??


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

Actually I was going to enter this thing J'Bo but I'm MORE then willing to enter for fun and judge but can't be the winner.  Like I said, I'm not in it for a victory over others only a victory over myself.  For me to judge though, I think everyone who enters agrees that it is ok.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

I think most of us are in it for fun Fire  To be more motivated to improve ourselves. You still need to be in the comp! C'mon Fire, don't let us down


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

J'Bo, do I need to retake my pics too? You can see my legs ya know


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

Jenny your pics were fine. I think she posted that before she saw yours ya little hottie you!!!  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I think most of us are in it for fun Fire  To be more motivated to improve ourselves. You still need to be in the comp! C'mon Fire, don't let us down



Oh that is what I said Jenny, I want to be in it. I just said I'd judge if J'Bo can't find one and just dismiss myself from being voted on.  Similar to preparing for a contest, showing up day of the contest preping for it but never walking out onto the stage to win the trophy.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

To be totally honest with you, since this was my idea in the 1st place I really don't think it would look good if I won.  I want someone else to win.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

oh umm I umm forgot  Jenny  YEA YEA you actually do have to re-do your pics.  I forgot J'bo said she needs full frontal nude shots.  Just email them to me "i'm a judge too"  and I'll be sure to forward them to her.  hehehehehehe


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> To be totally honest with you, since this was my idea in the 1st place I really don't think it would look good if I won.  I want someone else to win.


pffft  like you'd win... spec. since you gotta compete against moi


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

hahahaha  good come back Riss.  Your right bro, I've seen your pics.  You will be an excellent advisary.  I look forward to our battle.  touche' and pick up your weapon,,, I'll grab this here set of barbells. lol


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2003)

My problem is i'm into it already so my change should be less than what you could do after a year off 
Anyhow i'm goin for these ninja stick dumbells ongarde'


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2003)

If any of the competitors wants any help just send me a pm and I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks Jodi


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks Jodi, I will definitely be taking you up on that.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 21, 2003)

yes jenny you need to repost pics and so does hickerchick  just to make it fair.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 21, 2003)

J'bo I forgot to tell you I reposted my pics yesterday. They are in my journal.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 21, 2003)

ok hun


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

I would like to make a suggestion.  Can we have these IM Comp journals without Post whoring please.  Its a bitch to go through them and try and read the important stuff when we have to go through page after page of stuff.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

I agree on that jodi! Please ppl, no whoring!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 22, 2003)

agree.
i have asked people to delete postings in the Let the games begin thread....that is ONLY for pics and stats.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I would like to make a suggestion.  Can we have these IM Comp journals without Post whoring please.  Its a bitch to go through them and try and read the important stuff when we have to go through page after page of stuff.



That is a great idea.  Why can't we just make a thread called conversation thread.  Everyone with a journal edit original post stating NO WHORING PLEASE.   I'll start it up and post that in my journal.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 22, 2003)

just change the name of the ANYONE interested thread into the Conversation thread.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

I tried and didn't know how J'Bo.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

Only three judges?

Whats the deadline to enter?  What are the judges looking for?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

TP you interested in joining or judging???


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

deadline for entries is the first of October.
three judges so far but we have approached 2 others.
judges will have judging criteria down by next week, when we have all the judges.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> TP you interested in joining or judging???



Joining, but how the hell am I supposed to know if I am interested, if I dont know the criteria?

Also, if I join, it might be a little unfair.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Also, if I join, it might be a little unfair.


Why is that???


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

well then thats up to you tp...we cant get all the final criteria down until 2 more people have agreed to judge.

why wouldnt it be fair again?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

I have my own goals.  If they match what is being looked for then fine.  If they don't would it make sense?  Probably not.

As to the other question, mostly I was just being a smart-ass.  But I am also nice and atrophied from the shoulder injury.  So I should be able to gain muscle quickly.  ON the other hand, I would be able to train seriously until probably the very end of the contest, so its probably a wash.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

TP - I think you would make a great judge if you don't want to compete.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

it isnt really about winning tp its about attaining your goals and being supported by the people here.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> it isnt really about winning tp its about attaining your goals and being supported by the people here.



Yeah, okay, this is a little too serious for me.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah, okay, this is a little too serious for me.


Too serious???  Did _you_ actually utter those words 

j/k 

I for one think you'd be an ideal judge!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

I am never serious.  I am only perceived that way.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

well some people want serious results...to me serious is someone who is looking to win...i am serious about my next comp.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well some people want serious results...to me serious is someone who is looking to win...i am serious about my next comp.



But you said it wasn't about winning.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

ugh


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

i said this IM COMP isnt about winning...that is what we were talking about wasnt it?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Joining, but how the hell am I supposed to know if I am interested, if I dont know the criteria?
> ********************************
> 
> To answer your questions:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...0163#post410163


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 29, 2003)

Link said "page not found."


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

bastard!!!  I just saw that too!!  ok hang on a sec  ok here ya go:

Online Competition anyone interested 
Hey guys and gals. I haven't been training on a daily basis since last March since the BIG Snow storm when I blew my shoulder out. I've lost a good amount of muscle and gained some unwanted bodyweight(fat). I'm feeling much better and just completed my 1st full week of training and feel like the body is holding up. (knocking on wood). For a little motivation and fun, I'm looking for some members who would like to partake in an online complition. 
Not so much who looks the best after a certain period but who made the best progress. Now this means the winner could be a 300 pounder who looses 60 or so pounds or a skinny 190 pound weakling who packs on some muscle. 
I will start with some rules and everyone can have a say on how this goes and we can come up with a set of final rules.

1. You MUST not use any Illegal substances  eg: anabolic steroids, Growth Hormones, or perscription diuretic substances or anything of that nature without a doctors perscription,  anything I may have missed that you cant get off the shelves of your local suppliment store, Pharmacy, Super market. etc.  This rule is not to exclude anyone directly but only to make it fair for contestants that are working within a short time frame.  If Anabolic users wish to have a similar contest I would be MORE THEN HAPPY to set it up for you and even judge it for you.    "I'm an equal opportunity contest provider"  

2. Must post a "recent" picture with a piece of cardboard or paper in the photo with the date on it or holding something odd that you wouldn't normally hold for a photograph. We can come up with that later if anyone wants to do this.

3. Half way through the contest you post another pic showing your progress. this will give everyone who feels they are lagging MORE motivation to work harder to beat you. 


3. Judges will be 2 men, 2 women from the site that are not in the contest. We'll have to wait and see who if anyone enters this and then start asking around for volunteers. Moderators would be my 1st pick for judges.

4. WOMEN OF COURSE CAN ENTER!!! Again this is not a bodybuilding contest but a best progress contest.

5. No WHORING in the FINAL CONTEST THREAD. Contest talk during the contest is all that is welcomed. Non competitors are welcomed to comment on photos etc but please don't turn it into a whore thread. Don't fill it up with bullshit one liners.

6. All starting and final result photos have to be submitted by a certain agreed to start and ending date to be included in the contest or be judged in the final vote.

ALL RULES including mine above have to be agreed upon by the CONTESTANTS.

OK NOW,, WHO IS IN?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> But I am also nice and atrophied from the shoulder injury.  So I should be able to gain muscle quickly.



I bet I'll kick your butt all over the net in the atrophy department.   My bodyweight has only changed a few pounds in the last year, yet my bodyfat has nearly doubled...beat that. lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> I bet I'll kick your butt all over the net in the atrophy department.   My bodyweight has only changed a few pounds in the last year, yet my bodyfat has nearly doubled...beat that. lol



Nope, you win.  Actually I have done a remarkable job of fighting atrophy, but still it has happened.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> 1. You MUST be NATURAL. No juice heads please. That would not fair to all of us that do it the "hard" way. (and we know who you guys are from the Anabolic thread) Start a similar contest in there if you wish.



I take great offense to this.  Personally, I have never used an illegal AAS.  That aside, I find this "rule" to be quite offensive.  Why?

1) It is morally degrating.  Who are you to pass moral judgement on someone for using AAS?

2) It professes great ignorance by believing that "natural" is such a black and white concept.

3) It professes great ignorance by assuming that one who is "natural" has worked any harder than one who is not.

If you don't want people entering the contest if they are using a certain substance, say so.  There is not ****ing reason to take this tone or attitude which only serves to perpetuate ignorance and the believe of the masses regarding the moral turpitude of AAS.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 30, 2003)

LOL.  TP, I don't think FS meant anything personal by his post.  We go back aways and have butted heads on this topic too.  I've never got the impression he is passing moral judgement.  Now MORON judgement?...well that's another story. lol

I agree though that there is a big grey area when it comes to the "legal" supps too.  I mean crap, if someone's goals are to cut, they don't have to use clen"legit kind" or t3 to do it.  There are tons of legal means to do this, but with similar results.

But, don't take offense to ST, he's a Yank for crying out louds.  OOPS, then again so are you. lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2003)

BO if someone isn't intent on passing moral judgment and isn't intent on perpetuating ignorance (and you are probably right regardin FS, I think he has admitted to AAS use in the past) then he should be more careful in choosing his words.

I know people here who have told me they are uncomfortable admitting their use on this board (as opposed to others) because of posts just like these.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> BO if someone isn't intent on passing moral judgment and isn't intent on perpetuating ignorance (and you are probably right regardin FS, I think he has admitted to AAS use in the past) then he should be more careful in choosing his words.



TP, actually I don't think he knows to many words to choose from.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2003)

LMAO.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 30, 2003)

Lets just call it a Natural Competition like their are in the Bodybuilding world...you think that those are judgmental as well?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Lets just call it a Natural Competition like their are in the Bodybuilding world...you think that those are judgmental as well?



No.  Since they aren't littered with insults as the post above was.  Again, it was the word choice, not the result, with which I take issue.

That aside, I do think the term "natural" to be a silly term in todays world.  What is natural in ones mind, is not in another.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No.  Since they aren't littered with insults as the post above was.  Again, it was the word choice, not the result, with which I take issue.
> 
> That aside, I do think the term "natural" to be a silly term in todays world.  What is natural in ones mind, is not in another.


  I second that one


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 1, 2003)

i agree with you that natural just isnt what it is meant to be.
i also agree that fire may not use the proper words all the time, who does?
i do know fire very well and know that he did not mean to offend anyone or be rude at all.
he comes back online this weekend and will tell you himself that he was not intending to hurt anyones feelings etc.
frustration brings out traits that are out of character some times.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

J'Bo -

Who do we have for judges now?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 2, 2003)

Ironmagazines "unenhanced " contest is better title ..that leaves me out


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't think I'd want to "compete" against you anyway HANS... I've seen how you guys go from out-of-shape-off-season to 4% BF in no time at all 

BTW, how did you do in your comp?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> BO if someone isn't intent on passing moral judgment and isn't intent on perpetuating ignorance (and you are probably right regardin FS, I think he has admitted to AAS use in the past) then he should be more careful in choosing his words.
> 
> I know people here who have told me they are uncomfortable admitting their use on this board (as opposed to others) because of posts just like these.




OK OK enough on all this. If I worded it the wrong way and pissed you off I appologize,   Your right, I have used steroids in the past and I've referred to "myself" as a juice head as well.  That is not a term meant in disrespect but a term we use here in Jersey.  Nobody takes offense to it here.   As for doing it the "hard" way,  anyone that has taken anabolics knows that they will see greater gains in less time then someone not taking them.  Anyone taking the more powerful prescription cutters will see a more rapid fat loss.  And YES I speak from experience.   

This statement was not to say that Anabolic users don't work hard in the gym because that would be a really ignorant thing to say. Sheeit give ANYONE  two ANADROL 250's for a few weeks and they'll work harder then anyone in the gym.  That shit used to turn me into a wild man in the gym.  Plates falling off on deadlifts and still not stopping.  Slamming the reps, red in the face, veins in the neck and forehead buldging.  HELL YEA THAT IS HARD WORK!  It's to the point of insanity!  NO  I totally take back that HARD WORK STATEMENT after just reliving that experience in my head.  Like I said I didn't word the original statement correctly.

I'll tell you one thing which is fact.  I've done it BOTH ways and it is a hell of alot harder these days for me to put 5 pounds of muscle on then when I was juicing.  It's a hell of a lot harderl to add another 10 pounds to my bench every month or so.   When I was on the sauce, and was stagnated after changing workout methods, set schemas, rep counts etc, and nothing worked to move the poundage, I'd add  a couple CC's and there ya go, I was over the sticking point.   I haven't touched an Illegal "enhancing" drug since 1989 or 1990.  My best ever bench press was 495 x 3   My squat was in the 600's   My bent over rows were sets with OVER 405 for never less then 6 reps.  My deadlifts were beyond a rediculous poundage.  And yes I WORKED HARD as a steroid user I worked EXTREMELY HARD to basically ensure I was getting my moneys worth.   As a Non-Enhanced athlete, I still work HARD, Extremely HARD IF NOT HARDER trying to recapture some of that lost Muscle and strength and you want to know something?  I'll NEVER see a 495 bench again,  I'll never see ANY of those numbers again UNLESS I go back to the medicine cabinet.  I've chosen what "I" consider the lesser of the 2 evils.  I'll live with the mediocre lifts, slow gains, and plateaus.   I'll leave behind the Test flare ups (roid rages), acne, burning peeing sensations and whatever other damage I could be doing that I can't see or feel.  But of course, so not to offend anyone,  I must say that these are ONLY side Effects that ONLY I as a steroid User/Abuser Experienced.     
So thats all I have to say to defend myself on this matter.  
You can like my stance or leave it.  Either way,  I"m done with it.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I take great offense to this.  Personally, I have never used an illegal AAS.  That aside, I find this "rule" to be quite offensive.  Why?
> 
> 1) It is morally degrating.  Who are you to pass moral judgement on someone for using AAS?
> ...



TONE?  TONE?  YOU CAN ACTUALLY HEAR A FUQING TONE WHEN I WROTE THAT ORIGINAL POST?   NO twin peaks,,,, THIS IS TONE!    

**************************
To make you happy TP, I "rewrote" rule 1 above to be more politically correct and to not offend those who buy, use, or sell "Illegal" drugs.  
I can say "Illegal" can't I???  You won't call me ignorant for that too will you?  I mean Anabolic Steroids are a federal offense to purchase, sell or even posses in every state in the USA as well as some other countries right?    So if you REALLY look at ALL that was said here,  you come to the defense of Illegal drug users, and dealers and you call me Ignorant?  You have nerve buddy. Your ignorance runs much deeper.

(obviously I wrote this prior to responding to TP's individual statements at the top!  I wasn't pissed off here.  But that bitch grew on me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I can say "Illegal" can't I???  You won't call me ignorant for that too will you?  I mean Anabolic Steroids are a federal offense to purchase, sell or even posses in every state in the USA as well as some other countries right?



Yeah, that is perfectly fine.



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> So if you REALLY look at ALL that was said here,  you come to the defense of Illegal drug users, and dealers and you call me Ignorant?  You have nerve buddy. Your ignorance runs much deeper.



You know, I might actually be bothered by this post, if it wasn't written by a felon.



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I have used steroids


----------



## gopro (Oct 6, 2003)

All "natural" contests should be renamed OTC contests and all natural bodybuilders should be renamed OTC bodybuilders.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> All "natural" contests should be renamed OTC contests and all natural bodybuilders should be renamed OTC bodybuilders.



Agreed.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 6, 2003)

That would make for some funny acronyms...

I compete in the IOTCFBB!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah, that is perfectly fine.
> 
> You know, I might actually be bothered by this post, if it wasn't written by a felon.



TP, your a lawyer correct?  If that's the case could you please define "felon"?   I haven't used steroids since 1989ish  and quit using them prior to it becoming a Federal Law.  (one reason I quit).  Lastly, isn't there a 7 year statute of Limitations which would apply to me?  If so, that wouldn't make me a felon would it? 

Also several people in here have PM'ed me telling me how TP thinks he is a know it all. And whatever he says is rule and everyone else including GoPro is wrong.  The suppliment company your affilated with is superior to ALL others and VPX for example is shit compared to yours.   It's perceived that you have the God like syndrome by some people in here and I'm beginning to believe it myself just from your original posts in this thread alone.  You act like your so much better then others here and "above" taking part in a contest like this.  I'm not trying to start shit with you but seriously, who do you think you are?  The words I stated above ARE NOT MINE but from others here.  I wouldn't know about any suppliment slamming if it wasn't PM'ed to me.  



TP seriously I want to end this now.  I don't have any enemies here and I want to keep it that way.  Apparently I pissed you off with the way I wrote the original rule which I "changed"  so as not to offend anyone.  Your point that it may be offensive was taken but your way of going about telling me was out of line also.   Your comment about  who the f**** I think I was... or whatever it was pissed me off too.  Your calling me "ignorant"  also hit a nerve.  You blew the whole thing out of proportion.    You said:  "I take great offense to this personnally"  and yet you state you've never taken steroids!   Why would you take it "Personally" if you've never taken steroids?  How were you personally offended if that's the case; the rule wouldn't apply to you?    Actually I really don't care because like I said as far as this is concerned I want this BS to stop.  Fight with someone else.   You made your point and I made mine.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 6, 2003)

Not to jump into to this, but I think you put the "personally" with the wrong sentence. He didn't say he was offended personally, he said he took offense and that he personally did not use.....

again, not trying to take sides here, just was reading back through the posts.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 6, 2003)

Pepper your totally correct. I just reread his post again.  "I take great offense to this...."  is what he said.   Anyway, the point still remains the same  why would he be offended if the post has nothing to do with him?  He was just being confrontational and the post had nothing to do with him.   This thread was made for the "Judges comments"  not him to start shit in.   Anyway thanks for pointing out my error.

TP my appologies for the "incorrect quote".


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2003)

Wow, Firestorm, now you have gone and truly hurt my feelings with all of that.  I'd respond at length, but my ego and sense of self-worth is totally bruised.

Instead, I will be the man that you could not, and refrain from further comment.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 7, 2003)

Ignorant: lacking knowledge or comprehension of the thing specified (which Fire is not)

Ego: the self especially as contrasted with another self or the world.


----------



## gopro (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> TP, your a lawyer correct?  If that's the case could you please define "felon"?   I haven't used steroids since 1989ish  and quit using them prior to it becoming a Federal Law.  (one reason I quit).  Lastly, isn't there a 7 year statute of Limitations which would apply to me?  If so, that wouldn't make me a felon would it?
> 
> Also several people in here have PM'ed me telling me how TP thinks he is a know it all. And whatever he says is rule and everyone else including GoPro is wrong.  The suppliment company your affilated with is superior to ALL others and VPX for example is shit compared to yours.   It's perceived that you have the God like syndrome by some people in here and I'm beginning to believe it myself just from your original posts in this thread alone.  You act like your so much better then others here and "above" taking part in a contest like this.  I'm not trying to start shit with you but seriously, who do you think you are?  The words I stated above ARE NOT MINE but from others here.  I wouldn't know about any suppliment slamming if it wasn't PM'ed to me.
> ...



Ok, I read all of this and all I saw is two words: Gopro and Wrong! Now c'mon buddy, you know you can't put those two words in the same sentence....LOL


----------



## gr81 (Oct 7, 2003)

wow TP, way to act like a woman and read WAY into what he was saying until you find something wrong with it for gods sake. I know fire well and have talked to him many times about being on and I know that he shows no disrespect to people running shit, all he was doing was making rules for HIS contest by the way, stating that no juice heads can compete in this friendly little contest, before you start trippin about shit, find a more worthy cause to fight for please instead of driving good people away from the board. I think it was pretty clear what he was trying to say, and I think that it was pretty clear that he meant no disrespect to anyone. By the way, if you have never used than you have no f'n right to try and act like you are offended for the people that may be on, get a clue pal. 
keep that head up fire, we love ya bro


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 9, 2003)

Ah, the cavalry.

I would be remiss if I didn't point out the obvious and unnecessary insult to the female gender.  Yet another ignorant statement.

Aside from that, it is interesting how you and your loved one, need to resort to personal attacks.  You'll notice I have refrained and only attacked a statement.  

Aside from that, and from the one item I feel the need to address (as it is the heart of this issue), I will refrain from engaging in the worthless mudslinging.

The only point worth addressing is both of your comments to the effect of me having no right, as a non-AAS user, to defend this issue.

Bullshit.

The point is, which you each have failed to see, that AAS are illegal for one reason -- the stigma and moral turpitude that society has placed on steroid use.  Which is the same reason ephedrine will soon be banned.

The general public is beyond ignorant as to the use, effect, and abuse of steroids.  This is perpetuated by the media, and often people who should know better (like the two of you).  Scare tactics and the like only serve to shackle our rights, which is becoming an ever increasing problem in this industry, and our society.

There is a huge difference between use and abuse, and the original statement with which I take issue, blurs this.

Each of you may very well not be ingorant on these issues, but the original post seeths with ingonrance, and so does condoning it.

(An for the record, you can never make the comment "so-and-so isn't ignorant.". We are all ignorant of many things; at least I have yet to meet someone who is all knowing.  There are countless topics to which I display great ignorance, and so I choose not to discuss those topics, unless I am inquiring to learn.  So yes, if you see me speak on a topic, I am pretty damn sure I know what I am talking about, or else I'd qualify my comment.)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 9, 2003)

Wow!  Come on you two and everyone else.  This is crazy.  Lets just get a long.  TP and firestorm should be the ones intruding each others comments to which, they don't need the added comments from other people.  

TP has voiced his opinion and so has FS.  Both are offended.  I don't think all the postings in the world is going to solve the bitterness between the two of you.  Besides, isn't this thread suppose to be where the judges comments are for the IM competitors?

TP  -- I understand where you're coming from and FS, I understand where you're coming from.  One of the two is going to have to be the bigger person and let this blow over.  It's not worth it.  I like both of you.  From what I do know, that is.  What I'm seeing right now, is making me think twice.  Com'on fella's.  Shake on it and let it go.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 9, 2003)

I am done, and have been.  I honestly have no issues with FS, as a person.  Hell, I barely know him.

It is the peanut gallery that would like to keep this going, and I refuse to, except to continue to address what is the fundamental issue at hand (though few can see it).

I also have no qualms with anyone forming any opinion about me based on what I have said here, or elsewhere.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Ah, the cavalry.
> 
> I would be remiss if I didn't point out the obvious and unnecessary insult to the female gender.  Yet another ignorant statement.
> ...



You are most definitely a lawyer.  



> Instead, I will be the man that you could not, and refrain from further comment.



Couldn't you have just done this again?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 9, 2003)

Probably should have yes.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I am done, and have been.  I honestly have no issues with FS, as a person.  Hell, I barely know him.
> 
> It is the peanut gallery that would like to keep this going, and I refuse to, except to continue to address what is the fundamental issue at hand (though few can see it).
> ...



You're a good man TP.  I will not form an opinion about you or FS based on what anyone has said/stated in here or elsewhere.  I form my opinions based on how people treat me, themselves and others.  

Anyway......Chow.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

I understand FS that you were clearly trying to make a point that you would prefer that people that use illegal steroids to refrain from entering the contest.  You do no think it would be "fair" match up because someone that does not use illegal steroids gains muscle mass much slower.  However, your wording IMO did lack thought and concern of others.  You could have definately been a bit more selective and you could have held back the negativity against those that make a choice to use AS.

I believe TP was simply trying to point this out because it was offensive.  At IM we don't promote illegal use of steroids but don't condone it either.  We don't judge people on their use and try to provide advice so that if they choose to use AAS they at least have some knowlegdge and people to turn to with questions.

Now as far as those that chose to throw in those little jabs at TP..........I feel you are way out of line and it was completely uncalled for.  Keep your 2 cents to yourself especially if it involves placing character on another whom you do not know.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

The reason i make comments is because i stand up for friends when someone calls them down.

You are both (TP and FS) intelligent men who sometimes do things out of character when life isnt going your way. Like everyone else. 

IMHO society and supplement companies (some) are the ones that portray steroids as being "ok" to use and those that think they dont cause any damage are simply brainwashed by media and the bodybulding/fitness industry. The hormonal system is the most complex and unknown system in the body and thus i believe that their is no reason to play with it.

I understand that some people feel it is necessary to take steroids when they rae competing at a high level of bodybulding or fitness cause its just reality that you have to...why people that dont compete do it is beyond me. I dont have to understand it, i just personally think that people do it because they dont have enough confidence or patience to achieve the results they want Naturally (meaning without ANY supplements even OTC) and yes i too am guilty of not being patient.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 9, 2003)

I appreciated those that came to my defense. Your true friends. Thank you for that concern.  I hate to agree with Jodi on this and Babs but they are right.  I don't need anyone to fight my battles for me and Jodi and Babs I only said I hate agreeing with you because I'm kinda going against those that care about me here.  Your words are correct but when you see a friend of yours in what you may believe "trouble" a true friend comes to their side and that is more then admirable and I commend  J'bo, GR8 and the others for backing me up.   

GOPRO my BUDDIE,,,  you better get this straight right now before you force me to come all the way to your brand new home and kick your ass hahahahahahaha  Seriously, I NEVER said you were wrong just in case you read that wrong.   You know your my guru here and single handedly changed my lifelong believe that MORE is BETTER. 

And Jodi, just to bring the original steroid comment to a final end,,, I have already said I was sorry for such strong comments but that is just me.   You don't know the mentality of most guys on steroids, they are not ones to be insulted by being a "head"  it is a "term" that the all know including myself.   I've said it before and I'll say it again,  I NEVER passed judgement on a Steroid user nor would I ever do so.   I've said that I've not only used them in the past but was moreso an ABUSER!  I lived in the world and I spoke to those guys as MEN not like little sensative kids.   It seems the only one that was "truely" offended was a NON user.    GR8 is a user as he himself proclaimed and he and I are best friends in here.  I also received several PM's from Users taking my side on this but requested to remain nameless.   I didn't see the user(s) get offended because he/them know the "inner circle" jargon and understand that I was speaking "guy talk"   that's it like I said.  I'm fuqing done with this bullshit over a  SINGLE FUQING COMMENT.  (See I'm getting pissed again just thinking how candy assed this all is).   This is the LAST time I will address this situation or defend myself.  If you (you=whomever)  don't like me,,, tuff shit,  put me on Ignore.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey FS......  


That's all in good humor. 

Cheer up buttercup.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

your on ignore then   jk

Lets get back to the judges comments now.

Jodi can you take over as head judge please? i am afraid that i simply have too much to do in the next year and wont be able to be here much. Sorry i have to back out.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hey FS......
> 
> 
> ...



i thought that it was pretty funny


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Jodi can you take over as head judge please? i am afraid that i simply have too much to do in the next year and wont be able to be here much. Sorry i have to back out.




I hear ya J'Bo.  It's hard for me to keep up with my own stuff and journal, let alone everyone elses.

Since TP isn't competing, why doesn't he become a judge.  Only suggesting because he is knowledgable and, if Jodi takes over as head jugde.  Who's going to fill her shoes?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> " you could have held back the negativity against those that make a choice to use AS."
> 
> ** There was no negativity Jodi.   I said  ok no juiceheads (again a user wouldn't take that as an insult).
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

FS...you know how I have nothing against nor anyone else on this board.  Being a friend of TP, I was simply aggravated by the fact that people were taking jabs at him that should have been left unsaid.  The disagreement between you 2 should have remained between you 2 and let you both settle it as you see fit.  I didn't want to intervene but I didn't like the negativity I saw thrown around, that is why I spoke up.

I know you meant now harm but remember, we only have words here to describe how we feel and express ourselves.  We don't have body languange or voice tones and that is why we must choose our words wisely.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2003)

Can we PLEASE get back to the original reason for this thread?!?

I need to know who is going to be judging so I can suck up to them


----------



## firestorm (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> FS...you know how I have nothing against nor anyone else on this board.  Being a friend of TP, I was simply aggravated by the fact that people were taking jabs at him that should have been left unsaid.  The disagreement between you 2 should have remained between you 2 and let you both settle it as you see fit.  I didn't want to intervene but I didn't like the negativity I saw thrown around, that is why I spoke up.
> 
> So you came to the defense of a friend.  humm.    lol ok ok I'll stop.  I saw no problem with you posting your responses nor what you said.
> ...



I hear you there but we all do make a mistake every once in awhile.  I am human.  
peace


----------



## firestorm (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Can we PLEASE get back to the original reason for this thread?!?
> 
> I need to know who is going to be judging so I can suck up to them



I hired J'Bo.  J'Bo hired Jodi.  J'Bo just backed out but really had no reason to.  Judges really don't have anything to do until June and that is just look at some stats and pics and make a decision.   J'Bo,, I don not accept your resignation.  You may however take a leave of absence.   Judging does't mean you have to help everyone.   Jodi does it because she is a moderator,and has the time to do so.   I don't give Nutritional advice.  I'll give workout advice when asked but that's all I'm doing.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> Since TP isn't competing, why doesn't he become a judge.  Only suggesting because he is knowledgable and, if Jodi takes over as head jugde.  Who's going to fill her shoes?



huuu ummm Babsie,, TP judge?  Nothing against TP and his knowledge but under the circumstances I don't think that a very good Idea.
I'm hoping GoPro will step up as well as Prince.  I'm still WAITINGGGGGGGG  guys.  come on and just say yes.

Prince this is your Board, you should take a small part in this.   (little guilt complex provided by your friendly neighborhood fire) lol


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm pretty sure TP already said No Thanks to the judge thing anyway.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Can we PLEASE get back to the original reason for this thread?!?
> 
> I need to know who is going to be judging so I can suck up to them


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2003)

My god you people


----------



## ZECH (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I need to know who I can suck up to


    Shall I attempt to answer this?


----------



## gopro (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> 
> GOPRO my BUDDIE,,,  you better get this straight right now before you force me to come all the way to your brand new home and kick your ass hahahahahahaha  Seriously, I NEVER said you were wrong just in case you read that wrong.   You know your my guru here and single handedly changed my lifelong believe that MORE is BETTER.



No my man I was just playing! Didn't you see the dancing banana? LOL. And please don't come and kick my ass, I have enough injuries to deal with as it is! Besides, you don't want to beat up on your GURU...DOOYOO?

And I was asked to be a judge by lovely JBo. I said yes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> And I was asked to be a judge by lovely JBo. I said yes.



Good, I'm glad your judging GoPro! So that makes Jodi, J'Bo, GoPro. Is that all the judges to date?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 9, 2003)

J'Bo doesn't want to judge anymore.  See her last post


----------



## gopro (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> J'Bo doesn't want to judge anymore.  See her last post



Wait! The very person that recruited ME dropped out. What the FFFFF----k


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2003)

Firestorm rejected her resignation. I hope she decides to still Judge.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I hired J'Bo.  J'Bo hired Jodi.  J'Bo just backed out but really had no reason to.  Judges really don't have anything to do until June and that is just look at some stats and pics and make a decision.   J'Bo,, I don not accept your resignation.  You may however take a leave of absence.   Judging does't mean you have to help everyone.   Jodi does it because she is a moderator,and has the time to do so.   I don't give Nutritional advice.  I'll give workout advice when asked but that's all I'm doing.





here ya go GoPro


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I hired J'Bo.  J'Bo hired Jodi.  J'Bo just backed out but really had no reason to.  Judges really don't have anything to do until June and that is just look at some stats and pics and make a decision.   J'Bo,, I don not accept your resignation.  You may however take a leave of absence.   Judging does't mean you have to help everyone.   Jodi does it because she is a moderator,and has the time to do so.   I don't give Nutritional advice.  I'll give workout advice when asked but that's all I'm doing.



well i just did not want anyone to think that i wasnt paying attention to the comp. i will be reading posts etc but your right i dont need to help...only to judge.
i agree that TP is knowledgable and would be a great judge however i was trying to get a few judges that have DIFFERENT opinions on how to train and diet...Jodi, Les and TP all follow the same rules and beliefs and so that is why the judges are as follows:

Me (ok i am here to stay)
Jodi
Les
Hardasnails
GoPro
The Chicken Daddy

So we are set  I have talked to everyone and they have agreed to judge.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> i agree that TP is knowledgable and would be a great judge however i was trying to get a few judges that have DIFFERENT opinions on how to train and diet...Jodi, Les and TP all follow the same rules and beliefs


Just want to point out, although some of us have the same or diff ways/beliefs of training, the judging is not about the diet or training method. It is about the outcome and the positive changes the competitors have made with their physiques. I think we all agree, as bodybuilders and fitness advocates,  on what is a remarkable imporvement. There are many paths and routes to get to a great body, but results are results


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Just want to point out, although some of us have the same or diff ways/beliefs of training, the judging is not about the diet or training method. It is about the outcome and the positive changes the competitors have made with their physiques. I think we all agree, as bodybuilders and fitness advocates,  on what is a remarkable imporvement. There are many paths and routes to get to a great body, but results are results


Nicely put!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

yes you have a point however i still think that it would be best to have different types of judges. GP and HAN and TCD will be a great mixture along with you Jodi and I.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 10, 2003)

I'll go get my whip to crack when you slackers start getting loose.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I'll go get my whip to crack when you slackers start getting loose.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I'll go get my whip to crack when you slackers start getting loose.



Robboe in the house.  Excellent choice as a judge.

And for the record, I do not have any one particular "way or belief" of training or diet.  My "way or belief" depends on the person and the goals.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Robboe in the house.  Excellent choice as a judge.
> 
> And for the record, I do not have any one particular "way or belief" of training or diet.  My "way or belief" depends on the person and the goals.



This is sooooooooo true


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

Good answer TP.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i just did not want anyone to think that i wasnt paying attention to the comp. i will be reading posts etc but your right i dont need to help...only to judge.
> i agree that TP is knowledgable and would be a great judge however i was trying to get a few judges that have DIFFERENT opinions on how to train and diet...Jodi, Les and TP all follow the same rules and beliefs and so that is why the judges are as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2003)

Good job J'Bo that looks just fine although I don't know TCD but that doesn't matter.  Harasnails was a good choice and DG806 would have been one of my choices also but I forgot to ask him. GOPRO from my viewpoint was an exceptional choice and who I wanted from day1.  I'm glad he said yes even though, I know he will be harder on me because I said I was going to kick his ass. hahahahaha   (I was joking too GP,,,sir.)  lol


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2003)

Remark to Judges.  It is not your responsibility to assist people in their training and diet.  If you choose to do so, it is as a normal IM member or Moderator.   You really don't have any  responsiblities until the day of judging with exception of any rule changes that you may agree on or what have you.  Judges judge. period.  Anything above that is as you would do normally.  I think it is fantastic that all of you have been doing so much for the competitors and it is very appreciated by all.  Thank you.  
 I just don't want any of the judges to feel obligated to do all that.   I hope you see this J'Bo, I'd hate to loose you as a judge.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2003)

To the judges...  I personnally thank you all. Each and everyone of you for stepping up and volunteering to judge this contest.  I just hope we can keep this fun as it was originally planned.   I want to see our members training hard and having a good time doing it.  I set your goal for you/us now the rest is up to each one of you.  Have fun and train hard AND..... WIN.
(If you entered this contest and see it all the way through you're already a winner in my book!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 10, 2003)

Ok let's start a new, fresh thread..for our real comments


----------



## gopro (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yes you have a point however i still think that it would be best to have different types of judges. GP and HAN and TCD will be a great mixture along with you Jodi and I.



Awww man...if TCD is judging, I ain't judging!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

gp is making my show him my boobies in order for him to judge  jk

ok les new thread it is...throw out the old and in with the positive and new


----------



## Robboe (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Good job J'Bo that looks just fine although I don't know TCD but that doesn't matter.



All you need to know is that while there are females in this contest, the men have no chance of getting my vote.

I thank you.


----------



## gopro (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> gp is making my show him my boobies in order for him to judge  jk
> 
> ok les new thread it is...throw out the old and in with the positive and new



Ummm, no, that isn't a joke J'Bo


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> All you need to know is that while there are females in this contest, the men have no chance of getting my vote.
> 
> I thank you.



I specifically didn't enter because I didn't want you oggling me like you always try to do.  Pervert.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2003)

Oh what a day!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

TCD accepts nudies as a form of ass kissing. 

GP you saw them already when our little friend rusty posted them  aint much to them


----------



## gopro (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> TCD accepts nudies as a form of ass kissing.
> 
> GP you saw them already when our little friend rusty posted them  aint much to them



Ummm, link to this pic please!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> All you need to know is that while there are females in this contest, the men have no chance of getting my vote.
> 
> I thank you.



Very funny TCD but you brought up a subject that I'm not sure we have clarity on.


ARE WE SPLITTING THE CONTEST   MEN /  WOMEN  ????     I think having  one male and one female winner is a good Idea what do you JUDGES and COMPETITORS think??


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

Yes i agree that one female and one male winner is best.

GP pic is gone  sorry. you may want to ask some of the guys around the site though cause some pervs saved it


----------



## firestorm (Oct 11, 2003)

cool with me J.   Hey there really was a picture?   Topless???  And you never showed me?  Oh now Im hurt.  YOU SAW ME TOPLESS!!!!  Thats not fair.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 11, 2003)

you saw it you weiny


----------



## Robboe (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Very funny TCD but you brought up a subject that I'm not sure we have clarity on.
> 
> 
> ARE WE SPLITTING THE CONTEST   MEN /  WOMEN  ????     I think having  one male and one female winner is a good Idea what do you JUDGES and COMPETITORS think??




Doesn't matter to me. I'm gonna call it as i see it - straight down the middle.


Which happens to be just to the left of the women.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yes i agree that one female and one male winner is best.
> 
> GP pic is gone  sorry. you may want to ask some of the guys around the site though cause some pervs saved it



I can guarantee that I if had seen it, I'd still have it. But, alas, I have not seen it.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 12, 2003)

sorry pep...it was only on for a second and thank heavens for that...wasnt much to see anyways


----------



## Robboe (Oct 12, 2003)

Sell him a copy.

This could be a little money-spinner for you, Jen.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 12, 2003)

shut it  never.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 12, 2003)

What's the problem? Hell, i'd sell photos of my naked torso if i could find some mug to pay for it.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 12, 2003)

it was only topless dear.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm topless right now and I'm fondling my nipples.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 12, 2003)

wow did I come in this thread at a bad time, that is the first thing I saw is this post.^^
what the hell is going on here that fire is fondeling himself!! awe now I am gonna have nightmares, thanks alot man


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  I'M FUQING ROLLING OVER HEAR!!!  GMAN YOU SOOOO NOW HOW TO MAKE MY BUST A GUT MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

what a way to start off my Monday


----------



## firestorm (Oct 13, 2003)

I have no idea why what he says sometimes makes me laugh so darn hard but I found that soo fuqing funny.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 13, 2003)

small things amuse small minds


----------



## firestorm (Oct 13, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Oct 13, 2003)

How ya been FS...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2003)

Man Ris is back for an hour and he's already got FS fuming.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 13, 2003)

Its not that hard Manc... and fun too  you should try it some time.


----------

